

Kids (6-13) React to an old Apple II Computer - clomond
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7EpEnglgk

======
pmoriarty
A bunch of leading questions designed to frustrate the kids.

Maybe if they actually gave the kids a manual, the older kids might stand a
chance. They could also have showed the kids a game or actually tried to get
them interested somehow.

In fact, the kids did seem quite interested at first... until their interest
was sacrificed for the sake of this "experiment", which already had a sad,
foregone conclusion.

